# Auto Sleeper Symbol awning length



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Have an 2005 reg Auto Sleeper symbol that is fitted with a 2.5m Fiamma length awning. 

It only just covers the side open door, so when it rains, you get a bit damp as you step out. 
As there is no more room to slide the whole unit further forwards, I was wondering if anyone has fitted a 3m long awning instead of the 2.5m? 

****


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi ****, The correct fitment for a Symbol is 3 metres NOT 2. 5 as the legs on yours will not reach the ground. Whoever originally fitted it needs to learn, Steve


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi steve,

Thanks for that info but, our awning is fitted just above the join line where the roof is fitted to the original body and the legs reach the ground quite easily. 
Your not thinking that we have an awning fixed on the top of the roof are you? Although if it were then the awning would slope down & the legs would still reach the ground.

****


----------

